# Next Throwdown



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 8, 2017)

Will be after the first of the year. We'll give it another go.


----------



## phatbac (Dec 8, 2017)

can't wait!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 8, 2017)

Thats great.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 8, 2017)

What's it going to be smoked snow blossoms or smoked frost?

Can't wait

Warren


----------

